# DING DONG!



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Was at home having lunch today when the door bell rang. DING DONG. My recent cc order came in and oh boy was it a big one. Box of BBF's, Box of Party Shorts, 5 boxes of JLP's and a 5er of Party 898's.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

booo tiny pictures lol, but nice pick up's 
I think, 
can't tell what most of them are. Please type it out thanks


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

someone teach me how to get larger pics. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

btw, I have a photobucket account.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

someone teach us cdns


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> someone teach me how to get larger pics. I can't figure it out.


Do we have to show this newb everything! :ask:

btw, sweet pickup, those 898's look delish!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

upload pic to image hosting website. i use imageshack dot us. then


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeff, when you upload your pics onto photobucket and then hover your cursor over them you should see a list of codes pop-up under the pic. Copy the last one which will be ({IMG]***[/IMG]).

Takes this and paste it into your post where you want the pic to show.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Do we have to show this newb everything! :ask:
> 
> btw, sweet pickup, those 898's look delish!


yes you do you mofo!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

You guys rock! Thanks guys.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BBFs = :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

all I can say is Wow!


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

That is quite a haul. LOVE the BBFs.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa man, nice haul!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeff, I am jealous. Nice haul.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pickup! :cb


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice smokes


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sir!!

Nice nabs!!!

Great work! :thumb:


----------

